# Domain Controller Error



## dhirajm (Mar 16, 2011)

We have Primary DC named dc1 & Secondary DC named cinema1pdc1. The problem that we face right now is that, the two dcs are not replicating properly. Sometimes users are not able to log into domains and sometimes we cannot connect a new computer to our domain. the log file from dcdiag.exe is pasted here if it helps

DCDIAG log from primary DC___________________________________________________________________

Domain Controller Diagnosis
Performing initial setup:
Done gathering initial info.
Doing initial required tests
Testing server: Default-First-Site-Name\DC1
Starting test: Connectivity
......................... DC1 passed test Connectivity
Doing primary tests
Testing server: Default-First-Site-Name\DC1
Starting test: Replications
[Replications Check,DC1] A recent replication attempt failed:
From CINEMA1PDC1 to DC1
Naming Context: DC=DomainDnsZones,DC=qfx,DC=local
The replication generated an error (8606):
Insufficient attributes were given to create an object. This objec
may not exist because it may have been deleted and already garbage collected.
The failure occurred at 2011-03-16 16:42:47.
The last success occurred at 2011-01-19 13:04:54.
1854 failures have occurred since the last success.
[Replications Check,DC1] A recent replication attempt failed:
From CINEMA1PDC1 to DC1
Naming Context: DC=qfx,DC=local
The replication generated an error (8606):
Insufficient attributes were given to create an object. This objec
may not exist because it may have been deleted and already garbage collected.
The failure occurred at 2011-03-16 16:42:46.
The last success occurred at 2011-01-19 13:17:33.
96049 failures have occurred since the last success.
REPLICATION LATENCY WARNING
ERROR: Expected notification link is missing.
Source CINEMA1PDC1
Replication of new changes along this path will be delayed.
This problem should self-correct on the next periodic sync.
REPLICATION-RECEIVED LATENCY WARNING
DC1: Current time is 2011-03-16 16:53:20.
DC=DomainDnsZones,DC=qfx,DC=local
Last replication recieved from CINEMA1PDC1 at 2011-01-19 13:04:5
.
DC=qfx,DC=local
Last replication recieved from CINEMA1PDC1 at 2011-01-19 13:17:3
.
......................... DC1 passed test Replications
Starting test: NCSecDesc
......................... DC1 passed test NCSecDesc
Starting test: NetLogons
......................... DC1 passed test NetLogons
Starting test: Advertising
......................... DC1 passed test Advertising
Starting test: KnowsOfRoleHolders
......................... DC1 passed test KnowsOfRoleHolders
Starting test: RidManager
......................... DC1 passed test RidManager
Starting test: MachineAccount
......................... DC1 passed test MachineAccount
Starting test: Services
......................... DC1 passed test Services
Starting test: ObjectsReplicated
......................... DC1 passed test ObjectsReplicated
Starting test: frssysvol
......................... DC1 passed test frssysvol
Starting test: frsevent
There are warning or error events within the last 24 hours after the
SYSVOL has been shared. Failing SYSVOL replication problems may cause
Group Policy problems.
......................... DC1 failed test frsevent
Starting test: kccevent
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0xC02507C4
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:42:46
(Event String could not be retrieved)
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0xC02507C4
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:42:47
(Event String could not be retrieved)
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0xC000066D
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:43:57
(Event String could not be retrieved)
An Warning Event occured. EventID: 0x80000785
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:43:57
Event String: The attempt to establish a replication link for
......................... DC1 failed test kccevent
Starting test: systemlog
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x00000457
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:01:20
(Event String could not be retrieved)
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x00000457
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:01:20
(Event String could not be retrieved)
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x00000457
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:01:20
(Event String could not be retrieved)
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x00000457
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:01:20
(Event String could not be retrieved)
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000165B
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:14:44
Event String: The session setup from computer 'DC3' failed
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x000016AD
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:17:27
Event String: The session setup from the computer DC3 failed to
......................... DC1 failed test systemlog
Starting test: VerifyReferences
......................... DC1 passed test VerifyReferences
Running partition tests on : ForestDnsZones
Starting test: CrossRefValidation
......................... ForestDnsZones passed test CrossRefValidatio
Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
......................... ForestDnsZones passed test CheckSDRefDom
Running partition tests on : DomainDnsZones
Starting test: CrossRefValidation
......................... DomainDnsZones passed test CrossRefValidatio
Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
......................... DomainDnsZones passed test CheckSDRefDom
Running partition tests on : Schema
Starting test: CrossRefValidation
......................... Schema passed test CrossRefValidation
Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
......................... Schema passed test CheckSDRefDom
Running partition tests on : Configuration
Starting test: CrossRefValidation
......................... Configuration passed test CrossRefValidation
Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
......................... Configuration passed test CheckSDRefDom
Running partition tests on : qfx
Starting test: CrossRefValidation
......................... qfx passed test CrossRefValidation
Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
......................... qfx passed test CheckSDRefDom
Running enterprise tests on : qfx.local
Starting test: Intersite
......................... qfx.local passed test Intersite
Starting test: FsmoCheck
......................... qfx.local passed test FsmoCheck

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DCDIAG log from secondary DC -------------------------------------------------------------------

Domain Controller Diagnosis
Performing initial setup:
Done gathering initial info.
Doing initial required tests
Testing server: Default-First-Site-Name\CINEMA1PDC1
Starting test: Connectivity
......................... CINEMA1PDC1 passed test Connectivity
Doing primary tests
Testing server: Default-First-Site-Name\CINEMA1PDC1
Starting test: Replications
[Replications Check,CINEMA1PDC1] A recent replication attempt failed:
From DC1 to CINEMA1PDC1
Naming Context: DC=ForestDnsZones,DC=qfx,DC=local
The replication generated an error (1256):
The remote system is not available. For information about network tr
oubleshooting, see Windows Help.
The failure occurred at 2011-03-16 16:41:57.
The last success occurred at 2011-01-23 15:44:58.
993 failures have occurred since the last success.
[DC1] DsBindWithSpnEx() failed with error -2146893022,
The target principal name is incorrect..
[Replications Check,CINEMA1PDC1] A recent replication attempt failed:
From DC1 to CINEMA1PDC1
Naming Context: DC=DomainDnsZones,DC=qfx,DC=local
The replication generated an error (1256):
The remote system is not available. For information about network tr
oubleshooting, see Windows Help.
The failure occurred at 2011-03-16 16:41:57.
The last success occurred at 2011-01-23 15:44:58.
1583 failures have occurred since the last success.
[Replications Check,CINEMA1PDC1] A recent replication attempt failed:
From DC1 to CINEMA1PDC1
Naming Context: CN=Schema,CN=Configuration,DC=qfx,DC=local
The replication generated an error (-2146893022):
The target principal name is incorrect.
The failure occurred at 2011-03-16 16:41:57.
The last success occurred at 2011-01-23 15:44:58.
966 failures have occurred since the last success.
[Replications Check,CINEMA1PDC1] A recent replication attempt failed:
From DC1 to CINEMA1PDC1
Naming Context: CN=Configuration,DC=qfx,DC=local
The replication generated an error (-2146893022):
The target principal name is incorrect.
The failure occurred at 2011-03-16 16:41:57.
The last success occurred at 2011-01-23 16:33:43.
2087 failures have occurred since the last success.
[Replications Check,CINEMA1PDC1] A recent replication attempt failed:
From DC1 to CINEMA1PDC1
Naming Context: DC=qfx,DC=local
The replication generated an error (-2146893022):
The target principal name is incorrect.
The failure occurred at 2011-03-16 16:41:57.
The last success occurred at 2011-01-23 16:41:10.
133265 failures have occurred since the last success.
REPLICATION-RECEIVED LATENCY WARNING
CINEMA1PDC1: Current time is 2011-03-16 16:49:30.
DC=ForestDnsZones,DC=qfx,DC=local
Last replication recieved from DC1 at 2011-01-23 15:44:58.
DC=DomainDnsZones,DC=qfx,DC=local
Last replication recieved from DC1 at 2011-01-23 15:44:58.
CN=Schema,CN=Configuration,DC=qfx,DC=local
Last replication recieved from DC1 at 2011-01-23 15:44:58.
CN=Configuration,DC=qfx,DC=local
Last replication recieved from DC1 at 2011-01-23 16:33:43.
DC=qfx,DC=local
Last replication recieved from DC1 at 2011-01-23 16:41:10.
......................... CINEMA1PDC1 passed test Replications
Starting test: NCSecDesc
......................... CINEMA1PDC1 passed test NCSecDesc
Starting test: NetLogons
......................... CINEMA1PDC1 passed test NetLogons
Starting test: Advertising
......................... CINEMA1PDC1 passed test Advertising
Starting test: KnowsOfRoleHolders
Warning: DC1 is the Schema Owner, but is not responding to DS RPC Bind.
[DC1] LDAP bind failed with error 8341,
A directory service error has occurred..
Warning: DC1 is the Schema Owner, but is not responding to LDAP Bind.
Warning: DC1 is the Domain Owner, but is not responding to DS RPC Bind.
Warning: DC1 is the Domain Owner, but is not responding to LDAP Bind.
Warning: DC1 is the PDC Owner, but is not responding to DS RPC Bind.
Warning: DC1 is the PDC Owner, but is not responding to LDAP Bind.
Warning: DC1 is the Rid Owner, but is not responding to DS RPC Bind.
Warning: DC1 is the Rid Owner, but is not responding to LDAP Bind.
Warning: DC1 is the Infrastructure Update Owner, but is not responding
to DS RPC Bind.
Warning: DC1 is the Infrastructure Update Owner, but is not responding
to LDAP Bind.
......................... CINEMA1PDC1 failed test KnowsOfRoleHolders
Starting test: RidManager
......................... CINEMA1PDC1 failed test RidManager
Starting test: MachineAccount
......................... CINEMA1PDC1 passed test MachineAccount
Starting test: Services
......................... CINEMA1PDC1 passed test Services
Starting test: ObjectsReplicated
......................... CINEMA1PDC1 passed test ObjectsReplicated
Starting test: frssysvol
......................... CINEMA1PDC1 passed test frssysvol
Starting test: frsevent
......................... CINEMA1PDC1 passed test frsevent
Starting test: kccevent
......................... CINEMA1PDC1 passed test kccevent
Starting test: systemlog
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x40000004
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 15:49:59
Event String: The kerberos client received a
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x40000004
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 15:58:18
Event String: The kerberos client received a
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x40000004
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 15:59:10
Event String: The kerberos client received a
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x00000457
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:01:52
(Event String could not be retrieved)
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x00000457
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:01:53
(Event String could not be retrieved)
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x00000457
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:01:54
(Event String could not be retrieved)
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x00000457
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:01:54
(Event String could not be retrieved)
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x40000004
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:04:47
Event String: The kerberos client received a
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x40000004
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:04:48
Event String: The kerberos client received a
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x40000004
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:11:23
Event String: The kerberos client received a
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x40000004
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:14:00
Event String: The kerberos client received a
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x40000004
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:16:42
Event String: The kerberos client received a
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x40000004
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:19:44
Event String: The kerberos client received a
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x40000004
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:19:46
Event String: The kerberos client received a
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x40000004
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:20:00
Event String: The kerberos client received a
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x40000004
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:20:00
Event String: The kerberos client received a
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000168E
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:29:21
Event String: The dynamic registration of the DNS record
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000168E
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:29:21
Event String: The dynamic registration of the DNS record
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000168E
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:29:21
Event String: The dynamic registration of the DNS record
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000168E
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:30:01
Event String: The dynamic registration of the DNS record
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000168E
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:30:01
Event String: The dynamic registration of the DNS record
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000168E
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:30:02
Event String: The dynamic registration of the DNS record
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000168E
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:30:02
Event String: The dynamic registration of the DNS record
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000168E
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:30:02
Event String: The dynamic registration of the DNS record
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000168E
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:30:02
Event String: The dynamic registration of the DNS record
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000168E
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:30:02
Event String: The dynamic registration of the DNS record
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000168E
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:30:02
Event String: The dynamic registration of the DNS record
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000168E
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:30:02
Event String: The dynamic registration of the DNS record
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000168E
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:30:02
Event String: The dynamic registration of the DNS record
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000168E
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:30:02
Event String: The dynamic registration of the DNS record
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000168E
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:30:02
Event String: The dynamic registration of the DNS record
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000168E
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:30:02
Event String: The dynamic registration of the DNS record
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000168E
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:30:02
Event String: The dynamic registration of the DNS record
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000168E
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:30:02
Event String: The dynamic registration of the DNS record
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000168E
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:30:02
Event String: The dynamic registration of the DNS record
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x0000168E
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:30:02
Event String: The dynamic registration of the DNS record
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x40000004
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:36:50
Event String: The kerberos client received a
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x40000004
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:42:41
Event String: The kerberos client received a
An Error Event occured. EventID: 0x40000004
Time Generated: 03/16/2011 16:43:14
Event String: The kerberos client received a
......................... CINEMA1PDC1 failed test systemlog
Starting test: VerifyReferences
......................... CINEMA1PDC1 passed test VerifyReferences
Running partition tests on : ForestDnsZones
Starting test: CrossRefValidation
......................... ForestDnsZones passed test CrossRefValidation
Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
......................... ForestDnsZones passed test CheckSDRefDom
Running partition tests on : DomainDnsZones
Starting test: CrossRefValidation
......................... DomainDnsZones passed test CrossRefValidation
Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
......................... DomainDnsZones passed test CheckSDRefDom
Running partition tests on : Schema
Starting test: CrossRefValidation
......................... Schema passed test CrossRefValidation
Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
......................... Schema passed test CheckSDRefDom
Running partition tests on : Configuration
Starting test: CrossRefValidation
......................... Configuration passed test CrossRefValidation
Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
......................... Configuration passed test CheckSDRefDom
Running partition tests on : qfx
Starting test: CrossRefValidation
......................... qfx passed test CrossRefValidation
Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
......................... qfx passed test CheckSDRefDom
Running enterprise tests on : qfx.local
Starting test: Intersite
......................... qfx.local passed test Intersite
Starting test: FsmoCheck
......................... qfx.local passed test FsmoCheck

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Techtatane (Feb 21, 2011)

You may have an DNS issue verify that the configuration of the 2 servers is OK.
Nslookup the 2 servers from each an other !

Have you verified all eventual switches an RJ45 cables ? There may be a collision?

I also find out this from your post :
Repadmin errors that indicate that lingering objects are present in the forest
Collapse this tableExpand this table
Event ID
General description
8240
There is no such object on the server.
8606
Insufficient attributes were given to create an object.

See this KB : *http://support.microsoft.com/kb/910205/en-us*


----------



## lili123 (Apr 14, 2011)

are those at same functional level? if are not you must put them as same functional level, or chek your services working well i mean their status must be start at same time


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Do bothe computer accounts appear in AD Users and COmputers console in the 'Domain Controllers' container?


----------

